# Potato canning question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

First the instructions says to bring water to boil. Then boil potatoes 2 minutes then can.

OK when I put the potatoes in the water it quits boiling. do I reboil the water to start the 2 minute count or is it when I put the potatoes in the water that has already come to a boil. ..........Right in the middle of this and confused.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Recipe I have says to bring back to boil if that helps. Haven't actually used this recipe yet though.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

brightstar said:


> Recipe I have says to bring back to boil if that helps. Haven't actually used this recipe yet though.


that does help thank you.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Boiling times start from "second boil" meaning from the time the water returns to boil after adding your food.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Boiling times start from "second boil" meaning from the time the water returns to boil after adding your food.


Thanks, I always wondered about that myself.


----------

